# What are we breeding?



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Paramedics 'Pelted With Bricks After Hoax Call To 13-Year-Old Girl Having Heart Attack'
Two girls aged 13 and 14 have been arrested.

By Chris York 

Paramedics responding to reports of a 13-year-old girl in cardiac arrest were allegedly pelted with ?bricks, glasses, tables and chairs? when they arrived on the scene to help.
First responders were left ?extremely shaken? after a suspected hoax call was made to lure them to a house in Eastleigh, Hampshire, on Thursday evening.
Two girls aged 13 and 14 have been arrested.
South Central Ambulance Service (SCAS) posted about the incident on their Facebook page, along with a picture of a street littered with projectiles.
It wrote: ?It beggars belief what happened to our staff in Eastleigh earlier this evening. We received a 999 call informing us that a 13-year-old girl was in cardiac arrest at this property.
?We immediately sent a rapid response car and ambulance but when they arrived they were met by a barrage of bricks, glasses, tables, chairs and other items from the upstairs windows.?
SCAS also noted the wider implications of the hoax call, writing: ?What makes this even worse is that all the staff and vehicles we sent were diverted from local people in genuine pain and distress with real illnesses, real injuries and real emergencies by our equally frustrated and appalled control room team.
?So if you?ve been waiting longer for us this evening in the local area, this is the reason why.?
Hampshire Police told HuffPost UK in a statement: ?We were called to an incident in Stranding Street, Eastleigh at 5.40pm yesterday.
- ADVERTISEMENT -

?Officers attended and made two arrests.
?A 13-year-old girl and a 14-year-old girl, both from Eastleigh, were arrested on suspicion of assault, cause of wasteful employment of police and use of threatening/abusive/insulting words/behaviour to cause harassment/alarm/distress.
?They remain in custody at this time.?

The trouble is these kids will revel in their notoriety and be 'stars' on social media. Personally I feel their parents should be given a hefty ?1000 fine.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I’ve bred six, and they have bred 10

To the world they are fine 

To me they are fine ....ish 

It’s not always down to parents 

The world around has a big impact , so does heriditary factors

My 13 yr old Adopted grand daughter has just been excluded from school , again 

I think she swore at her teacher 

And I doubt it will be the last time 

Granted she has special needs and is a handful 

Never has she sworn at me , what happened we will never really find out 

I guess she just sees life differently 

Sandra


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> Paramedics 'Pelted With Bricks After Hoax Call To 13-Year-Old Girl Having Heart Attack'
> Two girls aged 13 and 14 have been arrested.
> 
> By Chris York
> ...


Vile , absolutely vile...

I have no other words:frown2:

Graham:serious:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Shocking, nothing surprises me these days.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What is vile?

That kids face a life we never knew 

Do we really understand social media?

It’s power ?

When I speak to my grandson because some times I feel a bit overwhelmed even on MHF 

He tells me that’s social media, try face book 

Some of that is really vile 

And you need to get used to it 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry Sandra, I can't get used to abuse of a service thats there to help us.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bastards.

Pointless fining the parents, if they had any control they would have used a condom.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It gets worse.
We now hear as fire fighters are battling the vast moorland fires in Lancashire/Yorkshire, helicopter pilots have seen people lighting more fires.??

https://news.sky.com/story/helicopt...ncashire-moor-fires-near-winter-hill-11422998

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Sorry Sandra, I can't get used to abuse of a service thats there to help us.
> 
> Ray.


Oh I agree with you Ray

But those are extreme cases

And we always bred extreme cases in yours and my youth

The moors murderers?

On the the whole I recon that the kids of today are pretty good

Certainly no worse than in our youth

And futher back

Ask Aristotle :wink2:

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

raynipper said:


> It gets worse.
> We now hear as fire fighters are battling the vast moorland fires in Lancashire/Yorkshire, helicopter pilots have seen people lighting more fires.??
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/helicopt...ncashire-moor-fires-near-winter-hill-11422998
> ...


I would have dropped the 'bucket of water' on them!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bring back the slap.


----------

